# Click Through Präsentation als PDF in Adobe Acrobat Reader



## Funkster (24. Juni 2005)

Hi, ich wollte gerne wissen wie ich mit Adobe Acrobat Reader eine Präsentation zum durchklicken erstellen kann, dass der Betrachter nicht immer eine neue Datei öffnen muss.. Also, so wie man es üblicher Weise mit Flash MX macht.

Danke für alle Antworten im Voraus, 

Gruß Funkster


----------



## Gnitze (26. Juni 2005)

Hallo Funkster,

evtl. missverstehe ich Dich, aber mit dem Reader wird das nicht gehen. Was natürlich möglich ist, ist eine Präsentation z.B. mit Powerpoint zu basteln, und diese dann als pdf zu speichern. "Klickbar" ist sie dann allerdings nicht...

Wie gesagt, kann auch sein, dass ich Deine Anforderungen jetzt missverstanden habe.


Gruß,
Die Gnitze


----------

